# [Update: No udev event for fglrx HDMI] Auto-run HDMI script?

## grubber33

Greetings everyone. My search hasn't led me to much on this subject so I'll ask here. I would like to know if it's possible to run a script when an HDMI cord is plugged in/out of my laptop. I'm not entirely familiar with how Linux handles things being plugged in/out so a bit of a newbie explanation would be really appreciated. Thanks!Last edited by grubber33 on Mon Feb 27, 2012 2:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skunk

an example for audio switching...

----------

## grubber33

Okay so apparently there is no udev event when you use fglrx. udevadm monitor comes up with nothing when the cable is plugged in/out. Is this an ATI-side issue or is there something I can enable?

----------

## Hu

Does it work if you use the open Radeon driver instead?

----------

## grubber33

Presumably yes since a post I found through google said the event started working when they switched to the radeon driver. However I am intent on gaming with wine so fglrx is my only option right now. If it is something that needs to be enabled on ATI's side that's fine, I was just wondering if there was something I could enable on my side since xrandr can properly detect the external monitor (not) being plugged in? Otherwise I can just set up a hotkey for every time I switch. Thanks again.

----------

## Hu

I have used Radeon with Wine for games and not seen any particular problems.  Have you tried it and found it lacking?  If so, in what way did it fail?

----------

## grubber33

I haven't tried it because everything I've read points to fglrx being better. Here's an example:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1730006.html

I'm also using a HD5870M and the consensus seems to be that more recent + laptop = fglrx whereas older desktop cards work better with radeon. Regardless, I'm assuming the lack of a udev event for HDMI is an issue on ATI's side?

----------

## Hu

Since it works with the open driver, I think that is a fair assumption.

----------

